# Sarah Kaczor Photography- any advice or criticism would be great



## sarkac (Jun 5, 2013)

Sarah Kaczor Photography - Home


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2013)

Clean, quick and straight-forward; I might consider adding an 'About me' and location.


----------

